# Streisand Concert



## lmd (16 Jul 2007)

Unbelievable to see the shambles this turned out to be. Have to say though couldn't help feeling it serves anyone who bought a ticket right. 
More money than sense.....


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2007)

If people choose to spend their money that way they should still expect to receive the product/ service that they paid for.
Personally I wouldn’t spend that sort of money to see any performer 20 years after their prime but that’s not the issue here.


----------



## Carpenter (16 Jul 2007)

Rachel English spoke to some very angry concert goers on her radio show yesterday; I hope that those disgruntled customers take matters further.


----------



## Staples (16 Jul 2007)

lmd said:


> Have to say though couldn't help feeling it serves anyone who bought a ticket right.


 
Ah Imd, that's a bit harsh.  I'd say there were a lot of people who extended themselves financially to get a ticket for this one.  Although I'm not a fan, she's something of an icon for many others and this represented a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to see a living legend.

For that kind of money, they were entitled to a decent level of service. The concert promotors should have done better and I hope they're taken to task.


----------



## foxylady (16 Jul 2007)

I read in a paper recently where one of her demands is that no staff or fans be allowed within 10 metres of her. She doesnt say that about their money though does she..


----------



## Caveat (16 Jul 2007)

But what was the problem?

Maybe I didn't hear the full story and I am of course open to correction, but from what I've heard, the problems were that the weather was terrible (nothing much you can do about that) which together with roadworks made for bad traffic (don't think roadworks get interrupted/paused for anyone?) and that some 'fans' took seats that were not allocated to them.

Unless there is anything else, it sounds like the rudeness & selfishness of the above mentioned 'fans' was the only thing responsible in causing disruption that could otherwise have been avoided.

I don't see that the MCD or whoever have anything to apologise for?


----------



## Bazoo (16 Jul 2007)

*Traffic chaos caused by Streisand Concert*

Did anyone else have the extreme misfortune to get caught up in this on Saturday evening? A journey from near Heuston station (left at 7pm) to the turnoff for Celbridge (where we mercifully parted company from the angry hordes enroute to the concert) which would normally take 20 mins at that hour of the evening took over two hours.


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jul 2007)

But if the fans took seats that were not allocated to them surely there should be somebody in charge to sort that out? Is that MCD? Or the security or someone? If i had paid to see her (heavens forbid) and someone had taken my rediculously over priced seat, I'd be holding someone to blame.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jul 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> But if the fans took seats that were not allocated to them surely there should be somebody in charge to sort that out? Is that MCD? Or the security or someone? If i had paid to see her (heavens forbid) and someone had taken my rediculously over priced seat, I'd be holding someone to blame.


 
I'd be annoyed alright - but it happens at most gigs. It's not exactly a problem unique to this gig. It's probably difficult to police as well.

But what *exactly* was the 'shambles' that the 'disgruntled customers' referred to - I'm not even completely sure.


----------



## Staples (16 Jul 2007)

There's a report in today's Indo.  

http://www.independent.ie/national-...ngs-through-scenes-of-disharmony-1038156.html

The traffic wasn't properly catered for or managed.  People had to abandon their cars and walk the last few miles.  If/When they got there, their seats may have been taken and the first half of the concert was disrupted by arguments over whose seats were whose.

A colleague who lives near the venue said there security was virtually absent and some of the people from his estate just roamed in without a ticket and occupied some seats near the front.

In seems the event was indeed a shambles and that much of the blame goes the way of the promoters.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2007)

I heard lots of people on the radio moaning about the traffic/journey times as if this was something that the concert organisers/promoters could control. Gridlock in _Ireland _on way to large event shock...


----------



## Markjbloggs (16 Jul 2007)

Celbridge is notorious for it's traffic chaos at the best of times - if no provisions were made for the additional traffic, then surely the organisers are at fault.



ClubMan said:


> I heard lots of people on the radio moaning about the traffic/journey times as if this was something that the concert organisers/promoters could control. Gridlock in _Ireland _on way to large event shock...


----------



## ClubMan (16 Jul 2007)

What - like build a few extra roads or train lines for the event?


----------



## Markjbloggs (16 Jul 2007)

Park and shuttle bus, maybe??  Why have the concert at an inaccesible site without proper warnings?

By the way, are we allowed to criticise those sensitive people at MCD, they can be quite litigious?  Did they not threaten people with the law after one of their events last year (Oxygen?) did not go well.



ClubMan said:


> What - like build a few extra roads or train lines for the event?


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What - like build a few extra roads or train lines for the event?


 Or ask (pay?) the police to organise a traffic plan (like they do all over the country all year for other concerts and sporting events.

As I see it the only substantive issues are the accusations that tickets were sold for seats that did not exist and that staff told punters to set in seats that were not allocated to them.


----------



## car (16 Jul 2007)

I had the misfortune to be working in celbridge on saturday night, was bumper to bumper from the m50 to celbridge turnoff.  Same again from the celbridge garden centre on the way in to the village.
2 gardai in the village trying to cope, didnt too bad a job as at least the traffic moved.  
They could have ran park&ride from the weston airport like they did for the ryder cup.    
Yes, it rained for a bit, but  I heard when she came on stage the first 4 rows of the audience were covered.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jul 2007)

car said:


> I heard when she came on stage the first 4 rows of the audience were covered.


 
In what? schmaltz?


----------



## elefantfresh (16 Jul 2007)

He he! Quality Car!


----------



## tallpaul (16 Jul 2007)

car said:


> Yes, it rained for a bit, but I heard when she came on stage the first 4 rows of the audience were covered.


 
Chortle!!!

I would also advise of caution when it comes to slagging MCD. Have a look at the trouble this caused over on boards.ie


----------



## Staples (16 Jul 2007)

Apparently the car parks that were in place were poorly lit.  People who parked their cars in daylight took hours to find them in the dark on their return.  This is the promoters' fault and no-one else's. 

Or was this a cunning scheme to control the flow of cars back onto the roads?  Hmmm..........


----------



## Round Tuit (16 Jul 2007)

A colleague of mine described how between parking and returning to their car all the ropes & flags etc in the car park were removed causing much confusion. If you'd tried to remember where your car was based on counting the rows it was of no use on your return . . . staffing levels both ushers and security appear to have been a big issue along with the entirely foreseeable weather (especially when same promoters have just done Oxegen).


----------



## Bazoo (16 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I heard lots of people on the radio moaning about the traffic/journey times as if this was something that the concert organisers/promoters could control. Gridlock in _Ireland _on way to large event shock...



Why the rollyeyes? Your opinion might have been different had you actually witnessed the extent of the gridlock, which truly had to be seen to be believed. I've travelled to numerous concerts over the years where traffic has never been an issue. It was the choice of venue that caused mayhem on the roads last Saturday. This was the promoter's fault and something that they should have considered when choosing the venue.


----------



## Purple (16 Jul 2007)

Bazoo said:


> This was the promoter's fault and something that they should have considered when choosing the venue.


But they had to apply for and be granted a licence.


----------



## foxylady (16 Jul 2007)

_



			As I see it the only substantive issues are the accusations that tickets were sold for seats that did not exist and that staff told punters to set in seats that were not allocated to them.
		
Click to expand...

_ 
I would say that this is quite a big issue considering the cost of the tickets not to mention people travelling to this event only to see 10 minutes of the act as when original seat holders turned up they had to leave the concert altogether as there was not even a place to stand.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (16 Jul 2007)

Hi Folks

As this is a Shooting the Breeze issue, we don't want to spend any more of our moderators' time deleting defamatory comments, so I am closing the thread.

The point has been well made. 

Brendan


----------

